# wet coax & uhf connections??



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It happens if the cable gets water in it at any point, since the braid makes a fine wick. It will draw water through it by capillary action. The repair is to replace the water logged cable, and install good Snap-n-Seal type ends on it, and make sure they're made up good and tight outdoors.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

from your description, I'd say some varmit was peeing on your connection.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

Compression fittings are a must and if they are outside I still sleeve them with heat shrink.


----------



## Nub917 (Nov 25, 2007)

There is no doubt it is water you might want to look at the outside connection (the one to the drop to the house) if the center conductor looks black and or green or the braid is brittle you have a water issue and the drop needs to be replaced.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

This is somewhat off topic but here goes. We are used to running one or two dual coax out to the dish location, along with a #10 ground wire. Have had problems with the sheath cracking on that stuff. I know it is because of very low temperatures. Is there anything out there rated for the cold? Minus 40 is usually achieved at least once or twice, if not more, here.


----------



## Majumamass (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd recommend tracing the line, perhaps an animal has chewed on it somewhere along the way. If you do find bites I'd look into it further because you wouldn't want that kind of fire hazard running around


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> This is somewhat off topic but here goes. We are used to running one or two dual coax out to the dish location, along with a #10 ground wire. Have had problems with the sheath cracking on that stuff. I know it is because of very low temperatures. Is there anything out there rated for the cold? Minus 40 is usually achieved at least once or twice, if not more, here.


try comscope cable been installing satellite for 12 years its the only cable that wouldnt crack on me. I have tried them all and serviced all the offshore stuff like what rat shack sells


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

*Wet wire*

Could it be condensation?? If this is in a bathoor, laundary or outside wall this could be the problem


----------

